

SQLAlchemy, an Architectural Retrospective - mace
http://blip.tv/pygotham/sqlalchemy-an-architectural-retrospective-5583765

======
mace
Slides from talk:
[http://techspot.zzzeek.org/files/2011/sqla_arch_retro.key.pd...](http://techspot.zzzeek.org/files/2011/sqla_arch_retro.key.pdf)

